# New Tombstone completed!



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 6, 2008)

New Tombstone completed today! 


I am in the process of upgrading all of my tombstones. My second year as a haunter in 2005 I made some wooden tombstones and painted on epitaphs(not sure if I spelled that correctly oh who cares). I am going for a more realistic look now to my cemetery scene. Here is the new stone I just fished today.





Here are some photos of the makeing.


----------

